# 1965 Convertible Trunk Weatherstrip Installation



## cij911 (Oct 25, 2017)

I am trying to install new weatherstripping on the trunk and am having a heck of a time. There are several areas (upper corners) that don't appear to have a lip for the moulding to be held down and frankly it just doesn't look correct. I will post pictures of my current setup, but am hoping a few can post detailed pictures of the weatherstripping, especially in the areas where there appears to be no lip to hold the moulding down. Thanks in advance


----------



## cij911 (Oct 25, 2017)

I found this video online, but would love to see some 65 trunks, especially the corners. Thanks


----------

